# كـــل عــــام وأنتم بخـــير



## ابن سينا (29 ديسمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم
بمناسبة حلول عيد الأضحى المبارك نتقدم الى زملائنا المهندسين ورواد منتدى تعريب الهندسة بأحر التهاني وأعذب القول وباقات من الورود والازهار والمرصعة بالآمل والمستقبل الباهر للأمة الاسلامية...وإعادة الحياة الاسلامية وإستئنافها ...وتحت ظل دولة إسلامية على منهاج النبوة...
اللهم آمـــين.
وكـــل عـــام وأنــتم بخــير


----------



## Lamish (5 يناير 2007)

السلام عليكم
وكـــل عـــام وأنــتم بخــير....زملائنا المهندسين


----------



## مهاجر (31 يناير 2007)

*جزاك الله خير*

أسف على التأخير أخي إبن سينا

كل عام وإنت بخير

غفر الله لنا ولك وجزاك الله خير


----------



## ريمون عدلي (5 فبراير 2007)

*عتاب _ عتاب*



ابن سينا قال:


> السلام عليكم
> بمناسبة حلول عيد الأضحى المبارك نتقدم الى زملائنا المهندسين ورواد منتدى تعريب الهندسة بأحر التهاني وأعذب القول وباقات من الورود والازهار والمرصعة بالآمل والمستقبل الباهر للأمة الاسلامية...وإعادة الحياة الاسلامية وإستئنافها ...وتحت ظل دولة إسلامية على منهاج النبوة...
> اللهم آمـــين.
> وكـــل عـــام وأنــتم بخــير




الاستاذ ابن سينا اريد ان اوجيه عتاب لك انتا هنيت اخوتنا المسلمين وتناسيت ان تهنئنا لماذا؟:29: 
ألعله متاعب الدنيا موشاغلها هي التي جعلتك تنسي؟ علي العموم ما حصل شئ فنحن متعودون علي
ذلك......................................
شكرا لك


----------

